# Removing Sun glare in photo?



## njv

Can anyone tell me how to remove a glare from the sun from a photo. I've attached the photo I'm trying to fix, unfortunately, this is the best picture out of the group (because the kids are both looking in the right direction) but as you can see, there's a glare right on her head! I have lightroom and photoshop CS6, but I'm not that familiar with photoshop yet. Will greatly appreciate any tips anyone can give me!


----------



## MLeeK

Backing out of this post. 
Sorry. I can't help with this one.


----------



## 480sparky

Piece o' cake.


----------



## njv

You are AMAZING!! Thank you soooo much! Now, would you mind telling me how you did it ?  Thanks again, you have no idea how much I appreciate it!


----------



## Jaemie

Ta da!


----------



## 480sparky

Clone & Heal tools.

I duplicated the image, then tilted the copy about 30° CCW so the area to the right of the glare matched the area I wanted to copy/heal.
Sorry I couldn't do anything for the selective coloring or being out of focus.


----------



## Robin Usagani

super photo


----------



## Jaemie

480sparky said:


> Clone & Heal tools.
> 
> I duplicated the image, then tilted the copy about 30° CCW so the area to the right of the glare matched the area I wanted to copy/heal.



Thanks for explaining - that's very handy. I really need to work on my PS skills (or lack of such).


----------



## 480sparky

Jaemie said:


> Thanks for explaining - that's very handy. I really need to work on my PS skills (or lack of such).




But, I don't have PS.  I used GIMP 2.6.

But the principle's the same.


----------



## KmH

In Photoshop CS 4, 5, 6, you can use the Clone Source Window to change various aspects of a clone source.


----------



## bianni

Here's an edit I did. selected areas with washed out highlights with quick mask and moved the selection to the nearest area with the same tone and put this in another layer to blend.


----------



## CouncilmanDoug

480sparky said:


> Clone & Heal tools.
> 
> I duplicated the image, then tilted the copy about 30° CCW so the area to the right of the glare matched the area I wanted to copy/heal.
> *Sorry I couldn't do anything for the selective coloring or being out of focus.*


hahahaha yes


----------



## lightower

Jaemie said:


> Ta da!



Heres the photo. Trying to figure out what tools you would suggest or what can be done to remove the sun exposure and possibly revealing any image in the glass...that would be tough.


----------



## KmH

There are limits to what can be done and not have the edits be readily apparent, and IMO that photo is beyond the limits.


----------



## 480sparky

KmH said:


> There are limits to what can be done and not have the edits be readily apparent, and IMO that photo is beyond the limits.



Possible or not, I don't see an image there worth pursuing anyway.


----------



## merjazzy

hello everyone, I am trying to get this picture ready to order a print for sale (my first sale since I've been practicing photography) and I am not completely happy with the circular glare at the very top of the rounded part of the sun..first pic is the one I want edited, second pic im showing what I need edited out. any ideas??  thanks so much..


----------



## KmH

See post #6 - clone and heal tools.

You might mention what image editing software and it's release level that you have available for doing the edit.


----------



## merjazzy

me? I can get any program, which one is best? I have photoshop and photoscape on my computer


----------

